# Nicoticket coupon - 50% off your next order,



## VapeSnow (11/4/15)

Nicoticket coupon - 50% off your next order, one time use per customer! Use once and share with your friends!! No expiration (yet!)
BOGO SALE

COUPON CODE: BOGO

ONE TIME USE PER CUSTOMER - GET 50% OFF STOREWIDE

EXPIRATION? UNDETERMINED.








Hope you guys find it useful 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (11/4/15)

Just my luck. They can't ship to my address.


----------



## VapeSnow (11/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Just my luck. They can't ship to my address.


Where do you live?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (11/4/15)

Small town, Deneysville (Vaaldam), Free State......sigh

Wanted to buy 60ml H1N1, but now it seems I'm losing out...


----------



## VapeSnow (11/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Small town, Deneysville (Vaaldam), Free State......sigh
> 
> Wanted to buy 60ml H1N1, but now it seems I'm losing out...


Dude buy it and ship it to me then ill ship it to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (11/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Dude buy it and ship it to me then ill ship it to you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just spoke to one of the guys at Nicoticket. He says one per address and IP. Don't think it will work to you.


----------



## VapeSnow (11/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Just spoke to one of the guys at Nicoticket. He says one per address and IP. Don't think it will work to you.


I did not order anything so if you did not place a order i believe it will work. 

It will be great if we can buy as a group now because the more we order the more we score. I wont mind 4 bottles of strawnilla and 4 bottles of last stand.


----------



## zadiac (11/4/15)

Let me find out from Clark if we can group buy.


----------



## zadiac (11/4/15)

He says only one order per shipping address.
The coupon code will automatically not work if a second order is done on the same shipping address and/or from the same IP address.


----------



## BigAnt (11/4/15)

_"Unfortunately one or more items in your cart can't be shipped to your location. Please choose a different delivery address. If you believe you have received this message in error, please contact us at contact@nicoticket.com and we will attempt to resolve the issue._"

Not even to JHB


----------



## zadiac (11/4/15)

@VapeSnow , please try an order to see if it'll ship to you please.


----------



## VapeSnow (11/4/15)

zadiac said:


> @VapeSnow , please try an order to see if it'll ship to you please.


Okay let me try


----------



## VapeSnow (11/4/15)

zadiac said:


> @VapeSnow , please try an order to see if it'll ship to you please.


Strange im getting the same error. We have to mail them because Juicy Joes are selling this so they do ship to South Africa.


----------



## VapeSnow (11/4/15)

Can be a problem on there site


----------



## zadiac (11/4/15)

I think it's a different story for vendors. According to Clark, they won't ship to SA and the coupon code only works on their website. Guess we're out of luck on that one.


----------



## VapeSnow (11/4/15)

zadiac said:


> I think it's a different story for vendors. According to Clark, they won't ship to SA and the coupon code only works on their website. Guess we're out of luck on that one.


If we can get a lot of guys to do a group buy we can ship it to my US address and then ship it from there and split the shipping cost?


----------



## BigAnt (11/4/15)

If I send to my USA address it will sit there till October waiting


----------



## VapeSnow (11/4/15)

BigAnt said:


> If I send to my USA address it will sit there till October waiting


Why so?


----------



## BigAnt (11/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Why so?


That's when I am there again and can collect.


----------



## zadiac (11/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> If we can get a lot of guys to do a group buy we can ship it to my US address and then ship it from there and split the shipping cost?



Yes, but only one person can make the order. Once the address has been used, it cannot be used again for that coupon code.


----------



## VapeSnow (11/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Yes, but only one person can make the order. Once the address has been used, it cannot be used again for that coupon code.


Yes i do understand that. I can always place the order and then we can work everything out. Lets see how many ppl want part of this! The coupon does not expire for now so i believe we have some time. This is awesome juice and believe it will be worth it on the end of the day.


----------



## VapeSnow (12/4/15)

I just Pm'ed Kent the owner of Nicoticket. Lets see if he will help us with this.


----------



## BigAnt (12/4/15)

BTW this has been on since 04-03-2015 so might not last too long.

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...nce-share-your-friends-no-expiration-yet.html


----------



## VapeSnow (12/4/15)

BigAnt said:


> BTW this has been on since 04-03-2015 so might not last too long.
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...nce-share-your-friends-no-expiration-yet.html


I think this coupon will still last some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (12/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I just Pm'ed Kent the owner of Nicoticket. Lets see if he will help us with this.



Cool. Will be awesome if he's willing to help us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (12/4/15)

No sorry guys they wont be able to help us. This is the reply from Kent


----------



## Yiannaki (12/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> No sorry guys they wont be able to help us. This is the reply from Kent


That's a bit unfair considering they don't let their retailers bring in the white label liquids. 

This frustrates me.


----------



## VapeSnow (12/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> That's a bit unfair considering they don't let their retailers bring in the white label liquids.
> 
> This frustrates me.


Yah its really bad. We miss out on all the massive sales and this is a awesome sale. R100 for a 30ml


----------



## cfm78910 (12/4/15)

Bit of a bummer. However, @ShaneW (Juicy Joes) deserves a pat on the back for making these juices available here at R 230 for 30ml. This is considerably cheaper than most other premium imported juices. Thanks to him we can enjoy Nicoticket quality at a price low enough to use this as an ADV. Kudos Shane!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------

